# Becoming a pro???



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I've done a little breeding in my time of owning rats and I wan't to know how I can become a professional breeder. You know so I can have it as a second job for pety cash AND because I Looooove watching them grow from small sacks of skin to bouncing balls of fur!!  Any pointers?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Is there anybodywith some info????  Please let me know.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay.......does anyone know anything!!!!!! Please!!


----------



## Squishy (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, I've never really heard anyone being a "Pro" at breeding animals. I used to breed dogs, hamsters, rats, rabbits and guinea pigs but I wouldnt have called myself a pro even though I always homes the babies to good homes and had researched all i could into each animal before breeding. There are alot of unwanted rats out there i wouldnt suggest breeding the best thing to do unless you really know what you're doing and have homes for the babies before hand. Rats can have anything from 2 - 24 babies in a litter, they can get pregnant a hour after giving birth and their gestation period is only 21-24 days. you could end up over run by rats in no time.


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

Well.. you can become a licensed breeder, but there are a set of rules you have to go by, like you have vets and enough space for incoming litter, enough money for incoming litters and contracts for the people who want the rats to sign so you will know they are going to good homes, a website, very knowlegable about breeding and genetics, etc. Ive learned all of that stuff from Angels litter while trying to look for good homes for them. Finally found a rat rescue who would take all 11 of them being that my parents are only letting me keep one.  I trust this person alot with them, they promised they would find ideal homes for them and have every person sign a contract detailing in proper ounership,etc. They will email me when ever one is adopted. Being a rat breeder is hard work, from what I hear.


----------



## Shar (Feb 26, 2007)

A true breeder will not make any money from breeding, they do it for the love of the rats in their care. It may be a good idea to find a reputable breeder and correspond with them about how much time and money they actually invest in their breeding program.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Know of any breeders in Santa cruz county C.A ??


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Here is a list of registered breeders in California.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sky.. weren't you telling me how you couldn't afford vet help for one of your rats? Weren't you just telling me conditions weren't good right now? I'm confused.. I don't see how breeding is a very smart thing to be doing right now =(


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm not breeding I'm getting info. Pluse I've only girls at present. I'm thinking ahead. You know,planing for when I have the money for food for 10+ rats.


----------



## Darksong17 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sky14 said:


> I'm not breeding I'm getting info. Pluse I've only girls at present. I'm thinking ahead. You know,planing for when I have the money for food for 10+ rats.



Ahh gotcha, ok. Good on you for researching ahead then and intending only to proceed when you are fully capable ^^


----------



## Lise (Feb 26, 2007)

As someone else said. You have to pay for food and proper housing for all of the rats you own. You have to pay for vet care every time a rat gets sick, which of course increases the more rats you get. You have to pay for all of the extras for the rats. Lastly you have to invest hours and hours of time socializing all of your rats properly.

You will never make money by breeding rats if you are a responsible breeder. You will lose money in the long run. 

(Think about this... even if every rat only has to go to the vet once in its lifetime with an average bill of $100... with 15 rats that is $1500. And usually you get rats that have to make multiple trips or have surgery and can cost hundreds of dollars. You do it because you love rats, not for the money.)


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

......*Sigh*......to bad you can't make money but I LOOOVE watching the babys grow from sacks of squeak'in skin to squeak'in bounce'in fuzzballs in just 1 month!! lol


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Too bad you can't make money?

That's NOT what breeding rats is about, at all, Sky. Making money shouldn't even enter your mind when you think about breeding, regardless of what animal it is.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

making money shouldn't be a deciding factor no, but it sure would be nice if it were possbile wouldn't it? it'd be nice to be able to make money doing what you love to do and if that is watching and helping animals grow to become wonderful loving pets what a bonus the money would be. it is a shame that rats aren't more respected and loved world-wide that they can't even pay for their costs of breeding like dogs can but its not the end of the world. so long as you can afford the time and money in breeding and have good lines and have enough adopters in your area then breeding would be just fine. the problem is that thatis not always the case. rats just aren't as popular as they should be and finding homes can be really difficult. a while ago i wanted to start a rescue in my area my when i looked into all the details of doing so i soon realized that i just didn't have the type of funds or room that would be needed. you may very well come to same conclusion about breeding. but certainly asking questions never hurt. its pretty much been covered that the expense of breeding is quite high and there are ethical issues to consider as well but do you have any other questions about it?


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

twitch said:


> making money shouldn't be a deciding factor no, but it sure would be nice if it were possbile wouldn't it? it'd be nice to be able to make money doing what you love to do and if that is watching and helping animals grow to become wonderful loving pets what a bonus the money would be.



Exactly!! 

And no I don't have any more questions at present.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------

